# New pond construction ideas



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

Ww just bought a new place in brown county with 17.29 acres. It has a small pond on it currently. But are gonna drain it and have it enlarged to atleast 1 acre and around 12’ at the deepest point. It has plenty of runoff from the fields. So I’m looking for ideas and suggestions of what to have done during this dig. Looking to have bluegill,bass,perch and possibly a few walleye stocked. I know to stock the minnows and shiners before hand and let them get established. Should there be points made into the pond? Trenches, shallow parts,humps made,steps? You only get one time to make it the way you want. Thanks for any help or pictures 

Jimmy


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

A lot of it depends on your budget and soil types. Have you dug any test holes yet? Do you have a budget in mind?


----------



## JIMS SVT (Aug 19, 2004)

Theres already a pond there so the contractor and I are not worried about that part. Just making it bigger.


----------



## WETSHIRT (Jun 29, 2012)

A few thoughts, sculpted features in clay will gradually round out over time, so making them oversized will help. avoid small trenches as they will fill with silt quickly. Points and coves around shore line will make for a more natural look. Don't be afraid to add field rock and gravel especially on points and drop-offs, allow yourself time to make these and be creative before you close dam as ponds may fill faster than you expect. Large tree stumps are an option, but small wood brush piles don't last long. Good luck and have fun. PS Walleye generally eliminate perch in small ponds. might want to rethink that.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

I,d start with test holes, when they built mine 35yrs back, three so called contractors gave me a price. by just looking at the field, fourth guy says I need to bring a track digger out and test the ground, I asked why ,he said I need to see the layers of the earth ,see if it,ll even hold water, he got the job ,after watching him dig test holes and check the earth, I new he new his job, rest in peace ralph wagner it still holds water.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

JIMS SVT said:


> Theres already a pond there so the contractor and I are not worried about that part. Just making it bigger.


Yep, even though you're only making it bigger, I would think the ground you are expanding to would still need tested...


----------

